# Not-Halt



## Gixxer (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage zum Not-Halt.

Weder nach der alten EN954-1 noch nach den neuen Richtlinien ISO...+ EN62... ist beschrieben wie der Not-Halt ausgeführt werden muss; ich meine im Leistungsteil.

Projektannahme:
Förderanlage mit X Antrieben (3x400V), Steuerspannung 24V/DC, SPS, Absicherung Motor über Gerätekombi. (MS+Schütz)

Eine weitverbreitete Lösung ist 2 Leistungsschütze (mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten) in Reihe zu schalten und die Leistung (z.B. 3x400V) darüber abzuschalten.

Wir haben lange Zeit immer die Steuerspannung 24V/DC der Schütze über die Kontakte des Not-Aus-Schaltgerätes abgeschaltet. 
Die Gefahr besteht dann aber das Kontakte der Leistungsschütze kleben bleiben könnten und ggf. Motoren weiterlaufen. 

Welche Vorgehensweise ist lt. Richtlinie erlaubt und kann man das in irgendeiner Richtlinie wiederfinden ?

Gruß
Gixxer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Deine Riskoanalyse gibt vor ob welchen Perfomance Level
du erreichen muss und dieses bestimmt dann ob das
ganze System (Leistungsschütze) redundant aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## Gixxer (6 Oktober 2010)

Redundat, heißt doch aber nicht unbedingt 2 Leistungsschütze in Reihe, 
sondern mehrfache unabhängige Absicherung, oder ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Redundanz heißt erst einmal in der Sicherheitstechnik, das
die Systeme mehrfach ausgelegt werden. 
Bei Schützen würde ich da Reihenschaltung sehen. 

Wenn es jetzt zb im Sensorkreis währe, könnten da 
Endschalter auf einer Nockenscheibe sein, die dann 
unterschiedlich wirken dh einer muss betätigt sein der andere Frei und das ganze nennt man dann Redundante Diversität.


----------



## Gixxer (6 Oktober 2010)

Eine Möglichkeit um Redundanz im o.g. Fall zu erreichen wäre doch auch 1 Leistungsschütz zu setzen um die 400V abzuschalten und außerdem die 24V/DC Versorgung der Motorschütze abzuschalten bzw. 24V/DC-Versorgung der SPS-Ausgänge. 
Somit habe ich 2 getrennt voneinander wirkende Sicherheitslösungen und damit Redundanz.


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da ist nix mit Redundanz.

Was passiert, wenn der eine Schütz klebt?


Man könnte ja ggf. einen oder zwei große Hauptschütze nehmen, die die Leistung dann sicher wegschalten (wenn denn das gefordert wäre)


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Gixxer schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit um Redundanz im o.g. Fall zu erreichen wäre doch auch 1 Leistungsschütz zu setzen um die 400V abzuschalten und außerdem die 24V/DC Versorgung der Motorschütze abzuschalten bzw. 24V/DC-Versorgung der SPS-Ausgänge.
> Somit habe ich 2 getrennt voneinander wirkende Sicherheitslösungen und damit Redundanz.



Oh oh, da tun sich aber riesige Lücken auf!!!
Dir ist schon klar das es nicht reicht ein paar
Dinge in Foren zu erfragen und schon ist 
alles im Lot. Um eine Schaltung nach Sicher-
heits technischen Aspekten auszulegen ist da
eine Menge mehr erforderlich. 

Ralf hat schon gerade darauf hingewiesen 
das Steuerkreis und Lastkreis getrennt 
jeweils einzeln für sich betrachtet werden
müssen. Denke dran das du das ganze auch
berechnen, validieren, Dokumentieren usw 
musst


----------



## Licht9885 (6 Oktober 2010)

Guten nabend 

wir haben letztens ein Modul eigesetzt das den Hauptschalter bei öffnen einer Schaltschranktür betätigt und somit den ganzen hobel freischaltet.


----------



## Homer79 (6 Oktober 2010)

> wir haben letztens ein Modul eigesetzt das den Hauptschalter bei öffnen  einer Schaltschranktür betätigt und somit den ganzen hobel freischaltet.



...was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

*AmKopfKratz*

Ich werde nie verstehen, wie man in soeiner Anlage einen Fehler suchen soll 

MfG


----------



## AlterEgo (6 Oktober 2010)

alles ohmisch durchklingeln, oh welch spaß...
nee mal im ernst, bin ja kein freund von überbrücken, aber der türschalter würde bei mir am ersten tag schon gebrückt. abmahnung hin oder her...


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich stelle mir das Ablesen einer Fehlermeldung an einem spannungslosen Umrichter sehr einfach vor

Wie kommt eigentlich die Software in die CPU? Wird da eine MPI-Leitung nach draußen gelegt?
Wer betätigt dann wie den Stop-Run-Schalter?


Ich würde den Kram nicht überbrücken, sondern ausbauen



MfG


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2010)

Gab es da nicht mal etwas wie eine (momentan) noch nicht genormte (vorgeschriebene) Forderung zur "Vermeidung von Manipulationsanreizen"?

Also ganz ehrlich einen größeren Reiz wie eine derartige Schaltung kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen.

Das kommt noch weit vor Hauptschaltern, welche nur in 0-Stellung ein öffnen der Tür erlauben ... bei denen dann nicht selten die
Achsverlängerung aus unerfindlichen Gründen verschwunden ist, und der Drehgriff somit aus noch unerfindlichereren Gründen wirkungslos ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal etwas wie eine (momentan) noch nicht genormte (vorgeschriebene) Forderung zur "Vermeidung von Manipulationsanreizen"?
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich einen größeren Reiz wie eine derartige Schaltung kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Den einzigen Reiz den ich bekomme ist Brechreiz. Aber diese Lösung mit der unterspannungauslössung kenne ich als Aplication von Siemens. Diese funktioniert 
aber so das der Hauptschalter nur auslösen
soll wenn ein Schütz klebt, also fast schon wieder akzeptabel diese lössung


----------



## Gixxer (7 Oktober 2010)

da ist nix mit Redundanz.

Was passiert, wenn der eine Schütz klebt?

Dann wird das Motorschütz über die 24V abgeschaltet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2010)

Gixxer schrieb:


> da ist nix mit Redundanz.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn der eine Schütz klebt?
> 
> Dann wird das Motorschütz über die 24V abgeschaltet.


 
wenn du die Ausführung mit den Hauptschalter meinst, ist das sehr
wohl Redundanz. Du scheinst dir ja ziemlich sicher zu sein wenn du
es sogar Rot hervor hebst.

Anhang anzeigen Leistungsschalter_Schütz-Kombination_v1 1.pdf


ich möchte dir noch mal Dringend ans Herz legen, nicht die Sicherheits
Technische Auslegungen von irgendetwas zu machen. Du hast keine
Ahnung davon und bist nicht in der Lage es zu begreifen, selbst wenn
man es dir erklärt. Siehe folgenden Beitrag



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Redundanz heißt erst einmal in der Sicherheitstechnik, das
> die Systeme mehrfach ausgelegt werden.
> Bei Schützen würde ich da Reihenschaltung sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2010)

Gixxer schrieb:


> Dann wird das Motorschütz über die 24V abgeschaltet.



Mach mal ne Zeichnung, vielleicht meinst du das ja richtig, und hast dich nur missverständlich ausgedrückt.

@Helmut
Das mit der Unterspannungsauslösung vom Hauptschalter im konkreten Fehlerfall z.B. Versagen eines Leistungsschützes,
ist meinetwegen ja in Ordnung ... das Öffnen der Tür wie von "Licht9885" geschrieben ist aber kein "Fehlerfall".
Zu deinem Brechreiz, da wir ja alle schon mal unser Büro verlassen haben, wissen wir auch alle, welch Kreativität in der Praxis herrscht,
vollkommen egal was man davon halten muss.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (7 Oktober 2010)

Die Kombination ergibt aber eine echt sichere Anlage *ROFL*

Die Türe ist offen, schaltet alles ab, also auch die Motorschutzschalter, diese kann mann nicht mehr einschalten, da ja keine Spannung mehr da ist, perfekte Sicherheit besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Verpolt (7 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Die Kombination ergibt aber eine echt sichere Anlage *ROFL*
> 
> Die Türe ist offen, schaltet alles ab, also auch die Motorschutzschalter, diese kann mann nicht mehr einschalten, da ja keine Spannung mehr da ist, perfekte Sicherheit besser gehts nicht.



Also ich muss die Motorschutzschalter immer von Hand reindrücken/drehen (sollten die ausgelöst haben)


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Also ich muss die Motorschutzschalter immer von Hand reindrücken/drehen (sollten die ausgelöst haben)



Und, könntest du dir eine sicherere Maschine vorstellen, als eine, bei der sämtliche Motorschutzschalter inkl. Hauptschalter aus sind?

Jabba, die Lösung ist ja mal wirklich top, diese Sicherheit ist mit PL gar nicht mehr auszudrücken,
das ist ja sozusagen schon fast inhärent sicher ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (7 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Und, könntest du dir eine sicherere Maschine vorstellen, als eine, bei der sämtliche Motorschutzschalter inkl. Hauptschalter aus sind?
> 
> Ja, das E-werk gleich mitabschalten


----------

